# New head unit OR amp and speakers?



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

If your on a budget and would like to learn how to do this your self. leave best buy and never go back... Lol

1.
Keep your stock head unit and just get a PAC to convert the speaker wire to RCA signal.
2.
Go to sonicelectronix.com and buy your amp and sub there 
3.
If your looking to upgrade your door speakers. Just upgrade the tweeters and the front doors. These are called component speakers and are 6.5"
You will need speaker brackets.
XtremeRevolution makes very high quality custom MDF speaker brackets for around $65. 
You will also need a 2ch amp
3.
Don't bother with upgrading your rear doors
4.
Knukoncepts.com is where you want to get you amp installation kits.
5.
Sounddeadenershowdown.com is a great place to get sound Deadener. And highly recommended. You will need around 12 CLD tiles per door and enough to cover 25% of your trunk.
6. If you want a big three kit I am currently having a group buy and can add you to the list. but the buy will be ending on the 7th. 

If you live near to Pittsburgh if be happy to do the install myself. But it's not hard if you know the basics.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

^This. Listen to him and leave best buy he's all the help you need and from a few other people on here will help you a lot more than them!


----------



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks! I would like a big 3. And do I need sound deadener? I do like loud music occasionally, but I'm not trying to rattle windows, I don't listen to trance, electronica, etc. I actually find the stock stereo worst at low volumes--sounds like a transistor radio. And also, I hear a lot about DSPs. Do I need one of those, too? And if you can recommend an exact amp (for front speakers and the sub in the trunk) that would be great. And how important is it to upgrade tweeters? I'll contact XR too. Thank you!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

A DSP IS EVERYTHING! Even if you only got a sound processor and had it professionally tuned it would be 10x better. get a bit one or mosconi and add a sub that fits your needs. If you are looking for more get amp and speakers than a retune.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I agree with hifi about dspbut its def not for beginners.
You will be very satisfied with just a sub and a upgraded sound stage (tweeters and door speakers).

You will need a 2 ch amp for the sound stage and a mono block amp for the sub.

I'm heading off to work so I can't give you a recommendation right now but if XR shows up before me he will be able to give you some great recommendations. 

Would you like me to add you to the list it would be $50 shipped for 4ga or $80 for 0ga

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

in order to get sound stage, time alignment and balance must be achieved with precision, having really nice drivers helps since there wont be a gap in your sweeps. extra power helps but if ya wanted to amplify a non calibrated signal that doesnt give you good staging. However your front stage will be more aggressive, assuming you wanted higher db levels. Or you could accomplish the same effect by simply adj gains in the processor for the rear. What it comes down to is what you want you car to sound like a concert or a movie theater and how loud do you want it to be and what your budget is. GM uses kicker for a plug and play dsp if you want easy. If you want good...bit one or mosconi


----------



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

No idea what the difference between 4ga and 0ga. But I bet it may depend on what my setup will be.... I'm talking to XR now. Looks like 10" sub, new tweeters and front door speakers, and whatever amps he/you recommends. I'd like to spend between $500 and $1000 for EVERYTHING, preferably closer to $500.... I know this is tight for you guys, but that's my reality--and I'm hoping the fact that I don't need to make eardrums bleed will save me a little money!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Your power demands prob won't be that high given the fact you don't want a SPL (loud) set up, but more of a SQ (clarity) system.
I'd say a 4 gauge kit would work just fine for you.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

gold5 said:


> Thanks! I would like a big 3. And do I need sound deadener? I do like loud music occasionally, but I'm not trying to rattle windows, I don't listen to trance, electronica, etc. I actually find the stock stereo worst at low volumes--sounds like a transistor radio. And also, I hear a lot about DSPs. Do I need one of those, too? And if you can recommend an exact amp (for front speakers and the sub in the trunk) that would be great. And how important is it to upgrade tweeters? I'll contact XR too. Thank you!


For sound deadener, it helps a lot if you're going for a high powered system to prevent the rattling, but it also helps reduce the amount of exterior noise that enters the cabin [hence, sound DEADener]. Even if you're not looking at shaking cars next to you, it will make just as big of a difference to help quiet external noise, as well as keep your music inside the car.



gold5 said:


> No idea what the difference between 4ga and 0ga. But I bet it may depend on what my setup will be.... I'm talking to XR now. Looks like 10" sub, new tweeters and front door speakers, and whatever amps he/you recommends. I'd like to spend between $500 and $1000 for EVERYTHING, preferably closer to $500.... I know this is tight for you guys, but that's my reality--and I'm hoping the fact that I don't need to make eardrums bleed will save me a little money!


As for your budget, that is easily reachable. I was talking to XR extensively to figure out what I needed to get for my set up, and although I'm spending close to 800 [D: just realized this LOL] just for my front speakers/tweeters/DSP/Wires/etc., the first set he was going to set me up with only would've cost a mere 300-400. That of course, will mean that you can get a decent 10" sub, with a box from XR if you want some bass as well [Which you will want, trust me ].


----------



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh perfect. So I'll only get the big 3 from you? Thanks again!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

gold5 said:


> Oh perfect. So I'll only get the big 3 from you? Thanks again!


Yeah I'll be ordering the cable today.
So you can send me your payment when your ready. You should have a PM from me with all the info you need.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

